
Torrench – Cross-platform Command line Torrent search program - kryptxy
I wrote a simple python program that helps in searching and downloading torrents from various websites. 
It&#x27;s compatible under Windows (tested on win7, win8, win10), Linux(tested on ubuntu&#x2F;fedora&#x2F;arch) and MacOS(tested on Yosemite).<p>Suggestions&#x2F;Feedbacks are more than welcome.<p>Here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kryptxy&#x2F;torrench
======
assafmo
Cool, I'm going to try this next week and then I'll give feedback.

Right now I have a script to searche eztv for tv shows but it is very limited
(assafmo/DownloadMyEpisodes)

~~~
kryptxy
Sure

------
kryptxy
Project link:
[https://github.com/kryptxy/torrench](https://github.com/kryptxy/torrench)

